# Wheel Weights on the Ariens GT14H



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

I have never found pre 1980 cast iron Ariens wheel weights for the GTs only the ones with the Sperry New Holland logo, The Ariens labeled wheel weights I have found with the rotary Ariens logo are black plastic cement filled that came out mid 1980s, any way I bought a couple of these Sperry New Holland weights and painted them Ariens orange. Originally they were Sperry NH gold/yellow, then Ariens sold them as white, I wanted them orange so they are.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks good,and works ! Can't ask for more than that !


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice rig. I love those rear tires! What make, style and size are they? I need to purchase some new tires for my Gravely and your tires look pretty aggressive.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

ftorleans1 said:


> Nice rig. I love those rear tires! What make, style and size are they? I need to purchase some new tires for my Gravely and your tires look pretty aggressive.


Those are ITP 589s made by Interco, IF you can find them they are over 300 a set. Those on the Ariens GT14h with the dozer blade are 25x8-12. It's crazy to buy tires much wider than your rim width because of the pinching in effect you dont get the true width and wide tires only work in grass. ITP does sell a ITP489 which is close and at a resoanlble price. I used the 8 inch wide on the Ariens because of the fender skIrt usually I buy 24 or 25 by 9s, taller and narrower is good for dirt/ice/snow, shorter and fatter for grass, granted if you use chains turf tires are okay, but chains tears the heck out of tires, I'd rather use studs on AGs


----------

